# Couple sierras and corian



## hanau (Dec 2, 2012)

Brother is a welder in South Carolina asked me to make him a pen with his sheet metal union logo












and couple of logo pens for a couple other family members.


----------



## Lenny (Dec 2, 2012)

Very nice! Are those decals you have printed and applied?


----------



## gbpens (Dec 2, 2012)

Nice looking pens. Did you use decals?


----------



## hanau (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks.

Yes I did make the decals. 

I do like making the decals pens more than any other styles.


----------



## Mike D (Dec 2, 2012)

Very nice pens. I like using Corian, it turns really well and it polishes up nicely. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Lenny (Dec 2, 2012)

hanau said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Yes I did make the decals.
> 
> I do like making the decals pens more than any other styles.



I have seen others done that way but have never tried one myself. Any tips on what decals work best, etc.?


----------



## Jim Burr (Dec 2, 2012)

Great decal work!! Mine sucks so any tips?


----------



## Mike D (Dec 2, 2012)

I'll second that. Tips for decals would be great if you would share you process. A posting in the Techniques section of the library would be appreciated.


----------



## hanau (Dec 2, 2012)

I use decal paper from
Inkjet Decal Paper
I use inkjet since that is the only color printer I have.

I make my logo using paint.net (you will have to figure out the size depending on the pen)

I mainly use clear decal paper and a light color blank since white isn't a ink color.

i usually let it sit a day and dry after printing.

Then I spray it with Testors Decal Bonder spray( i never could get lacquer to seal the ink) 2 med. coats at least a hr a part. then let it sit over night.

Then cut the decal out then apply it.(about 20 -25 sec. in water) smooth it out and let it sit over night and dry.

Apply Ca glue, 
first coat I apply using what ever paper towels my wife buys. I apply it to paper towel then wipe it over decal and around the blank. (lathe off)

then at a slow speed i apply 2-6 coats ca(i put a med coats on)

Wet sand it 400 grit
then i go thru the Micro Mesh grits


Then I buff it out using a homemade buffing set up using Tripoli then White Diamond


----------



## Mike D (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks John for posting your process. Very informative!


----------



## hanau (Dec 2, 2012)

Just found out I missed spelled Chrystal- it is supposed to Crystal. no "H"

Now have to turn it off and redo it next weekend.


----------



## glen r (Mar 23, 2013)

A wedding pen for our nephew.


----------



## vfauto (Mar 23, 2013)

*Cut Lines*

Those look great, I have tried several and I can see the cut line in the clear part of the paper. How do you cut it out so the edge of the clear part of the decal is not seen threw CA? :at-wits-end:

Thanks Frank




hanau said:


> Brother is a welder in South Carolina asked me to make him a pen with his sheet metal union logo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mikespenturningz (Mar 23, 2013)

Very nice pens.


----------



## JD Combs Sr (Mar 23, 2013)

vfauto said:


> Those look great, I have tried several and I can see the cut line in the clear part of the paper. How do you cut it out so the edge of the clear part of the decal is not seen threw CA? :at-wits-end:
> Thanks Frank


I can't speak for how John solves the problem but for the "one", seen here, that I have done I used fine 600g sand paper to sand the edges to feather them.  It worked very well.


----------



## eldee (Mar 24, 2013)

Very nice work. Peggie has good taste!


----------



## Sataro (Mar 24, 2013)

Great looking pens! You're decal work looks really good.


----------



## Bobostro61 (Mar 24, 2013)

Is that blank acrylic?  I didn't know you can put a CA finish on acrylic (if it is acrylic blank).


----------



## Dalepenkala (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks for the decal info John!  I always wondered how you guys did the decal work!  Oh and great looking pen too!


----------



## bobs pens 1 (Mar 25, 2013)

Great looking Pens there could I ask where you purchased your white blanks as to do this project you need a good blank. I have been making some using light maple but I think White Plastic will look better. I have had my wife print me out some decals. The first spray I did on them to fix the colors I over did it and they would runs red as they where drying. So my first coat is a very light one. Come back in two or three hours and give a nice even coat and they did not run. Then come back maybe two to four hours or the next day and spay one more. I found not being in a hurry pays off in this hobby.

I also, talked to a lady at Office Depot who has a  $3,000 or more printer which is  a Laser Printer. They sell Laser paper that she can print my logos on if I bring my logos on a stick and she will put them in her computer then print them out on her expensive printer. I then take the copies home spray them like I said above and maybe they will be even more clear than my H P Printer copies I have done. Maybe not.

Thanks again for sharing your ideas.


----------



## bobs pens 1 (Mar 28, 2013)

*white blanks*

Êîìïàíèÿ ColGran - Ïðîèçâîäñòâî èçäåëèé èç èñêóññòâåííîãî êàìíÿ

I found the color chart for white above. Anyone have a idea where we can order some white so we can try to make some blanks like this.

Does anyone on this site have any for sale?

Thank you. bob


----------



## hanau (Mar 28, 2013)

bobs pens 1 said:


> Great looking Pens there could I ask where you purchased your white blanks as to do this project you need a good blank. I have been making some using light maple but I think White Plastic will look better. I have had my wife print me out some decals. The first spray I did on them to fix the colors I over did it and they would runs red as they where drying. So my first coat is a very light one. Come back in two or three hours and give a nice even coat and they did not run. Then come back maybe two to four hours or the next day and spay one more. I found not being in a hurry pays off in this hobby.
> 
> I also, talked to a lady at Office Depot who has a  $3,000 or more printer which is  a Laser Printer. They sell Laser paper that she can print my logos on if I bring my logos on a stick and she will put them in her computer then print them out on her expensive printer. I then take the copies home spray them like I said above and maybe they will be even more clear than my H P Printer copies I have done. Maybe not.
> 
> Thanks again for sharing your ideas.



I posted a wanted add in the classified area and a member contacted me and had some 3/4" blanks that he was willing to sell.

I let my decals dry over night then the next day spray a couple coats of sealer on them.
I let mine dry overnight again, cut them out and apply to blank and smooth it out as best as i can. Let dry over night again then start applying ca finish. Then start wet sanding I start with 400 grit to get the ridges down. Then move on to the Micro Mesh pads.

I print my decals out on a Epson inkjet, if i had the extra money and room I might order a laser printer. 
But i am happy with the inkjet and so are the people I have done a decal pen for.


----------



## hanau (Mar 28, 2013)

vfauto said:


> Those look great, I have tried several and I can see the cut line in the clear part of the paper. How do you cut it out so the edge of the clear part of the decal is not seen threw CA? :at-wits-end:
> 
> Thanks Frank
> 
> ...



I try to cut close to the decal and smooth the decal out and let it dry overnight, then build up ca coats.

I always do the first coat with the lathe off over the decal. wiping down the length of the tube.  Trying to make sure to wipe from the decal to the edges and not from the edges to the center of the decal.
here a picture it might explain a little better.


----------



## hanau (Mar 28, 2013)

Bobostro61 said:


> Is that blank acrylic?  I didn't know you can put a CA finish on acrylic (if it is acrylic blank).


 It is corian


----------

